# First Kit It's a RJ Peach Chardonnay



## Thunter (Apr 17, 2010)

Started my First Kit Today. A RJ Orcard Breeze Peach Chardonnay and am pretty excited. following the steps started at 1.052. My one question I snapped closed the lid on my Primary and used the airlock. Is that ok I read that people wait till day 2 or 3 to do it. Also my temps in My Wine work area are about 68 to 62 at night I hope it will be ok. 

That Form has been a great read and getting me wanting to make so many different Things. I think I am going with Skeeter Pee Next!!!


----------



## rodo (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum T.


> My one question I snapped closed the lid on my Primary and used the airlock.


That's the way I do it, there are others who cover the bucket with cheese cloth.

Temperature could be a little warmer. 65-74 If fermentation dosen't begin or is slow, low temp could be the problem.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Get the temps up to mid 70's especially when starting your must and when the fermentation slows down to help the yeast finish their job. Degassing your wine at about 75* will help you do a much better job as C02 is very hard to get out at cooler temps and if not done your wine will not clear properly. Trying to get a fermentation started in cooler temps will create a bad lag time which an et an infection start before your yeats starts and let your wine go bad. its very inmportant to get your wine fermenting as soon as possible and thats why making a starter is pretty important, it doesnt have to be done but it is advisable and will also let you know that your yeast is good before starting your batch of wine. Starters are EXTREMELY important when making beer!!!!!


----------



## Thunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Well just checked on it and It is a GO!! Sizzling like crazy and the air lock is going strong So I Think all is going good. Thanks for all the information. I will keep you posted on my First foray into wine Making.


----------



## Thunter (Apr 22, 2010)

I am on day 5 of making my Kit. Being my First of course I am ready to see how its doing so I pop the lid and do a little test. My sg is now at 1.000. By the Directions I have to wait till around day 14 - around sg .998 or lower to rack the wine. I started at 1.052. I am guessing tomorrow or saturday I will be at .998 or lower should I wait the extra week or just rack it to the carboy. where is it better sitting Primary or secondary?


----------



## robie (Apr 22, 2010)

I would wait.

If you can't wait, at least make sure the SG has not changed for three days in a row before moving onto the next phase. Fermentation moves very, very slowly at this phase. Be sure and keep the temperature up during this time or it could stop fermentation. It's not done until it's done!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2010)

Just let it sit with sealed lid and airlock, this will help let some of the pees clear out so you dont transfer as much over to carboy.


----------



## Thunter (May 26, 2010)

just an Update - We Love IT- bottled it a week and a half ago and I think we have drank 8 bottles. Hmmm how do you guys let it age LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (May 26, 2010)

lol !! i slap my own hands as they reach for a bottle LOL!


----------

